# Problème Trackpad Powerbook G4



## Twilight (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis depuis quelques mois confronté  à un phénomène aléatoire ultra chiant sur mon Powerbook G4 17" 1.33 GHz : de temps à autre, le pilote qui gère le trackpad ne semble pas se charger au démarrage de l'OS, ce qui, sur un portable, est plutôt décevant.

A l'époque sur Tiger, j'ai commencé par réparer les autorisations, réinitialiser PRAM, NVRAM, gestionnaire d'alimentation, installer les mises à jours combo de l'OS... Bref à peu près tout ce qu'il est possible de faire, mais sans aucun résultat... J'ai continué à avoir ces problèmes de Trackpad.

Je suis récemment passé sous léopard et en ai profité pour reformater tout le système (pour la première fois en 5 ans) et partir sur une clean install... Le problème semblait réglé, jusqu'à aujourd'hui : je n'ai de nouveau plus de trackpad.
Pour préciser, je suis maintenant sur un 10.5.2...

Si vous avez une petite idée du problème, merci de m'apporter vos lumières...

Santéééééééé


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2008)

Tu as tenté la combo de 10.5.2 ??






et sinon.....le macbook pro New version c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2008)

et tu as toujours ton soft de gestion de trackpad ??
ou bien tu l'as pas réinstallé ??


----------

